# hinges



## xhenanigan (Aug 10, 2006)

hi all,
have been assigned to help construct a set which has a couple of swinging doors. what sort of hinges should i get if the door has to swing in and out, like those of the pubs in spaghetti westerns.. and what's normally used on a regular door. also, how should i do up a purchase order for this?

been thrown in the deep end.. help!!


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's the type of hinge for you: http://www.hardwaresource.com/Store_ViewProducts.asp?Cat=118 . You can find them a lot cheaper at places like Home Depot or Lowes. Home Depot should take a school check, so go, figure out exactly what you want, take it up to customer service and ask them for an official price quote for those items. They will give you a print out to give whoever is in charge of cutting checks. Once the check is cut, take the print out back and buy the items. If the price has changed, show them the print out to make sure that you get them at the old price, so the check is accurate still. Also, don't forget tax exempt.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 10, 2006)

But he asked how to use a P/O check out http://www.mcmaster.com/ 

If your school has an account with them what you do is provide an Purchase order number to the company and thats it. But if no acct exists already you will need to start one which involves the schools accountant or secretary. 

So ask them what companys they use for hardware and they will have an acct set up and you will be set. Your items are just a phone call away. 
JH


----------



## ship (Aug 12, 2006)

Quick note, while adjusting the tension on these hinges, wear eye protection. Been a number of years but as I remember, one slip is the difference between someting in one's eye and somehting that might just fling off harmlessly as you curse having to start over in counting the turns in adjustment of tension.

Also leave some amount of room for the swinging doors to swing on both axisis, otherwise short of this you will at times have doors jamming or now working so well. 1/2" gap as a minimum given counter sunk hinges. Also note the stress on these hinges - use longer screws into solid wood or they might rip out.

Hmm, McMaster - have next Monday's order already started including a 1.3/16" box wrench Craftsmen don't sell. They did not have a 1.3/8" Green Lee punch on the other hand, I was amazed. This verses the Home Depot for bar room door hing supplier. Check your theater's hardware bin as such a double door bar door hinge might have already been bought and in stock - just put away somewhere - different than you might expect. This would be a hinge that's around somewhere.

Again the warning about the hinge tension setting. Be really careful because setting the hinge can be dangerous.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 12, 2006)

Mr. Ship does homedepot accept P/O's? I know you can have an acct or have a credit card but a P/O is very differnt. 

I have a feeling they do not. But you live and learn. 
JH


----------



## ship (Aug 13, 2006)

Don't call me Mr., I work for a living and am not my Dad. Milage might vary on how hard I work at times or what is percieved of my labor.

I used to work at the service counter and at times the contractor counter at Builder's Square than later a lumber yard for both many years back. What type of account you have depends upon what account is set up. Back than it was the contractor's driver's licence number that was required but also at times a company purchase order number I would put on the sale as required. Wasn't necessary for our billing on the account but would tend to help in tracking jobs for the customer and a few required it being filled out in doing a sale. On the other hand while doing the contractor desk, I also remember at times having to call the contracting company for permission on the sale etc. in addition to call them for a credit card to pay the bill when their contractor account was not paid. It got complex with contractor accounts which is what an account would be.

These days, the corporate Menards card I use has a PO# pop up on their screen to which I normally say no PO#. As yet and a TBA type of thing for local purchases it's not required yet where I work. Instead I fill out the recipt with what I'm buying and sign it. I'm sure your application would probably require a PO from them before use, this much less these days a company credit card. This as opposed to the local Ace Hardware store where unless one of the five names on the account, the only way you could use the account was for them to call a name on the account for permission for the sale. Normally, my boss would say "yes he can get the stuff but only if he gets a hair cut." It would make the casheer laugh. This especially when it was quicker to churp my boss than phone him thus making all in line laugh also.

Not sure where PO comes in for the question other than the bane of my existance for stuff I order on line, by fax or phone. A purchase order would normally be for a place you have an established account with, it's just a tracking number of reference around bill time. Such a tracking number comes from a log book one either signs out if they have permission and access to be using the log book or a number someone provides for you in approving your sale. A school for instance might need to issue a PO number before one can use the account. I know I can't walk into Lowes with a printed purchase order even if valid for my purposes in something I would submit to accounting for payment. Lowes given no account with them on the other hand would probably not prefer to see a PO for stuff they don't have a means for billing for - even if it did have a tracking number on it. Have to set up the account first. Than PO or not as needed or required.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 13, 2006)

You know if you had a first name i would use it. 

JH

ps. i hate anonymity


----------



## avkid (Aug 13, 2006)

Look at this, Google once again makes life easier.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=Ship+controlbooth&btnG=Search


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 13, 2006)

avkid said:


> Look at this, Google once again makes life easier.
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=Ship+controlbooth&btnG=Search




Ah ok? why dont you find the exact link in google you are refering to. Why would I google the screen name of a poster vs. asking them there name. 
JH


----------



## xhenanigan (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks for all that guys, unfortunately i'm 13000 km, tt's abt 8000 miles from where you'll are.. 'll have to make do with bunnings and mitre 10 here.. thanks for the help w the purchase orders.. have spoken to my pm about things and she'll be settling it. all's good in the world..


----------



## Chris15 (Aug 15, 2006)

If Bunnings don't have them in stock, go to the special orders counter and I assume they will be able to order them in for you. Ditto for Mitre 10, ask the folks at the counter. It would be a case of they don't sell enough of them to keep them as a stock item, but they can get them from their supplier, but there might be a delay in doing so.


----------

